# This and That



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 12, 2007)

First I am in the process of retooling my site.

I want to thank Frederick for setting up the wimpy players in the download section.

As a mod it is my duty to post a piece at least once in 8 months...

I have a new mockup to check out called Remembering



it is in the "General Scoring" wimpy player-cut 9

http://scoredog.tv/General.htm



or you can tool around all the downloads at

http://scoredog.tv/downloads.htm

There is a bunch of stuff I just put up there including an orchestral section




The Sharmster


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 13, 2007)

You've certainly struck an emotional chord with this one man. Very well written and orchestrated. Because of the type of piece its easier to simply forget I'm listening to a mockup and spend more time focusing on the message that the piece was intended to convey. Keep up the great work!

By the way - 24 hours and no responses? These are some of the best cuts I've heard anywhere on this forum. Makes me wonder if people are really listening to cues.


----------



## James W.G. Smith (Apr 13, 2007)

Very nice man, very uplifting 

The only thing that I can say is I wish the violins sounded a bit "warmer" if you know what I mean.

BTW - I was getting my beauty rest Frederick, don't blame me 

James


----------



## José Herring (Apr 13, 2007)

I listened. But how many ways can one say, "I love you."?

Very nice work as always.


Jose


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 13, 2007)

James W.G. Smith @ Fri Apr 13 said:


> Very nice man, very uplifting
> 
> The only thing that I can say is I wish the violins sounded a bit "warmer" if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...



Thanks James

Actually beginning to think everyone was in hibernation.

I am not sure I can get the violins warmer. I really think in pieces like this more than most the real deal becomes evident. Stuff which is faster is easier to mask. I do have some slow ones which came out well I could post.




josejherring @ Fri Apr 13 said:


> I listened. But how many ways can one say, "I love you."?
> 
> 
> Jose



Love you too Jose...don't tell your wife, I won't tell mine.



JBacal @ Fri Apr 13 said:


> Enjoyed the new look. The orchestral pieces all sound great. Are they 100% "real" orchestras? Do you have the sample mock ups for any of the pieces that were recorded by the real orchestras. It would be interesting to hear the "before" and "after."
> 
> Best,
> Jay



To do these pieces the mockup did not have to be great but at least good enough for 615 to approve them for real orchestra. They are not perfect but for mockups in most situations I would be comfortable presenting them.

The orchestral pieces may have an occasional midi instrument (rarely) and much of the percussion is overdubbed. 

James and Jay and whoever else is interested.....

I have now posted 3 of the mockups on the bottom of

scoredog.tv/downloads.htm

go to the Dogbones section



synthetic @ Fri Apr 13 said:


> Nice composition. My only comment is that the high violins around :32 get a little thin and over-vibrato, which made it sound Old Hollywood in a bad way. Otherwise I liked the tune, build, orchestration and mockup.



Thanks Jeff,

wow that wimpy player is so cool i can also scroll

so at 32 secs
I layered solo strings on top to really try to bring out more emotion. i guess you did not like it but if i remixed it i would keep it as it as I like the imperfection of it. That is one thing I generally go for in mockups and that is imperfection. I have had other composers complain some of my brass is out of tune and i agree but I like the realisim it provides for the tradeoff of perfection.


----------



## JBacal (Apr 13, 2007)

Okay, when I A/B the real and midi mockups, the real is noticably "better" in all cases. But holy cow :shock: the midi mock up for Run from the Reaper is so well done that I'd be surprised if the guys from 615 Music didn't think twice about spending the cash to record the real thing.

What is the solo trumpet in the middle of Fun House -- Screaming trumpets? Broadway Big band? It gives the real player a run for their money.

Thanks Craig for posting these midi mockups. It was great fun to compare them to finished mostly real finals. Once again terrific pieces.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 13, 2007)

On Run From the Reaper there is still stuff I like about the mockup better. It just feels tighter, but I am probably too close to the piece to be objective.

The trump is BBB on fun House mockup. The sound and inflections are good. 

I have also started using Screaming Trumpet which I placed on "Remembering". I find it a bit thin but I really like it. The playing on it is great. I mean Wayne Bergeron is one of the top trumpet players in the world. You do not notice the thinness when mixed in with orch instruments but on it's own can sometimes be a problem. The vibrato is quite lyrical on non screaming patches.


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 13, 2007)

This is a beautiful piece, Craig. Sounds fantastic!

The only nitpicking I can offer is this: The piano playing doesn't do it for me in the intro bars 3-8. A bit stiff which becomes more noticeable when contrasted by the loose chords in bar 3. I guess what bothers me is it would be OK if he went loose or stiff . . . but not both. But again, that's nitpicking and the piano sounds great through the rest of the piece to me.

The strings sound incredible and I love the arrangement! 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the feedback,

First disclaimer, I am a sucky pianist. It is all loose, if it sounds tight it just happened that way. The biggest problem I hear is a little bit louder attacks on certain notes which may be giving the impression of loose and tight.


----------



## lux (Apr 14, 2007)

as told you, this a lovely effort.

Luca


----------



## JacquesMathias (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Craig!

Lovely piece! I enjoyed a lot! o-[][]-o Very well orchestraded!

Best,

Jacques.


----------



## IvanP (Apr 15, 2007)

One excellent example of how simple things can create magic...

Really beautiful, Craig


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 15, 2007)

Well Craig, that song mustve struck a chord. My wife is pregnant with twins and just said; "They liked that" "Liked what?" I said. "The song you were just playing" she replied.


For my part, I liked it too. 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Guys, well twins maybe girls too, for the listen, much appreciated.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 15, 2007)

Your orchestral pieces are great Craig.
I especially like the more contemporary ones with richer textures:
Run from the Reapper, Spud's Dissonance, Assassins
Your latest forray into Impressionistic mock-ups is very cool as well...

Great work! =o


----------



## SvK (Apr 16, 2007)

Craig,

Heartfelt........

Have you considered trying to feather in the Miro Violins?


SvK


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Patrick,SVk

I do sometimes forget about Miro. It definitley has some good stuff and can be warmer than many current libs.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmm ... now if I only could configure that wimpy player to use my asio interface instead of my soundcard to which nothing is connected ... any idea?


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Craig,

really great piece and very emotional and I like the fact that it sounds a bit like old hollywood. 
You rock! 


@Scott: Cool, your wife is pregnant too? o-[][]-o


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 17, 2007)

Waywyn @ Tue Apr 17 said:


> @Scott: Cool, your wife is pregnant too? o-[][]-o



Hey Alex, not to hijack Craig's thread (too much) -yes. 

Um... does 'too' imply that you also have news? :shock:


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 17, 2007)

Scott Cairns @ Tue Apr 17 said:


> Waywyn @ Tue Apr 17 said:
> 
> 
> > @Scott: Cool, your wife is pregnant too? o-[][]-o
> ...



Yes, sorry Craig for the little interruption 
The "too" means yes, we will receive a girl in around three months /\~O


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats man! Thats great news!!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 17, 2007)

congrats guys!

This thread was about over anyway

Carry on!


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 18, 2007)

Hannes_F @ Tue Apr 17 said:


> Hmm ... now if I only could configure that wimpy player to use my asio interface instead of my soundcard to which nothing is connected ... any idea?



In case anybody has the same problem: I solved it by deactivating my onboard soundcard.

Craig, you are really gifted! Very inspiring!

Hannes


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 25, 2007)

Just wanted to chine in( belatedly) how great this music is, Craig. Very inspiring as usual. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks guys!...


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 26, 2007)

Masterful, Craig.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Jay...


----------

